# R Khasper new photos,Dominant white arabian



## fernvalleyfarm (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I wanted to share some new pictures of our new boy. R Khasper purebred dominant white Arabian stallion. He is not grey both his parents are solid bays! Last picture that were seen of him were about 10 years old. He is pictured at 18 years young.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

Fancy boy! Those eyes would make it hard not to give him every thing he wants.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

He does have those impish eyes! Looks like a character to me.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, he's gorgeous!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Handsome fellow, though i would say he looks like an extreme case of sabino, which is very common in Arabians


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

What a handsome boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frizzy (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow awesome boy


----------



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

He is pretty. His coat makes me think of cookies n cream icecream.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow, I've never seen an Arab with coloring like that. He is gorgeous.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well look at him!


----------

